# Patto River Bream Vid. VIC



## Bejay (Jun 21, 2012)

Some footage from the last couple of trips to patto, hope you enjoy.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Bud, great video & some absolute cracker fish - they look like they gave you some curry. Would love to hook some of them up here in SEQ.

Do you mind letting me know what gear your using? In particular the white rod.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice stuff Bejay. well cut together, all killer no filler!

DrJed, the white rod looks like a shimano sahara i think.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Great skills & exceptional quaulity video. It seems bream from VIC river is bigger Sydney!

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## Bejay (Jun 21, 2012)

DrJed said:


> Bud, great video & some absolute cracker fish - they look like they gave you some curry. Would love to hook some of them up here in SEQ.
> 
> Do you mind letting me know what gear your using? In particular the white rod.
> 
> ...


 cheers mate, the white rod is a abu garcia veritas 1 to 3kg, but i cut the but down and replaced the but with a camo fuji one, the reel is a daiwa caldia 2004 6lb sunline 2lb fluro, the other outfit is a daiwa steez 2500 with a 2506 rcs air spool and a samaki zing 2 to 4 kg.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

eric said:


> Abu Garcia Veritas.


Show off


----------



## Bejay (Jun 21, 2012)

The Fishin' Musician said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> > Abu Garcia Veritas.
> ...


lol


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Haha - cheers for the update bud, look forward to a few more vids ;D

Cheers
Steve


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey Ben, Your wife says hi!


----------



## Bejay (Jun 21, 2012)

shabby said:


> Hey Ben, Your wife says hi!


lol at first read I thought you were someone having a crack at me that's funny as, how are ya mate?


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Bejay said:


> shabby said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Ben, Your wife says hi!
> ...


Haha yeah good thanks mate how are you? Good to meet another fellow fisher not far away. Hope the missus passed on those two locations just out of Geelong I told her about.


----------



## SkyFish (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice vid, enjoyed all the strikes captured.

Question though, what landing net is that? and where to get it?
Ive been searching around for one, and nearly got the Berkley Kayak net, but thinks the net is too shallow. Yours look perfect.


----------



## Bejay (Jun 21, 2012)

SkyFish said:


> Nice vid, enjoyed all the strikes captured.
> 
> Question though, what landing net is that? and where to get it?
> Ive been searching around for one, and nearly got the Berkley Kayak net, but thinks the net is too shallow. Yours look perfect.


Cheers bud, it's a hobie trout wading net, I'm pretty sure that's what it's called, I got it from my local hobie dealer ( Scott lovig mornington) it's a fantastic net for bream flathead squid things like that and it doesn't hang up trebles, I landed a 77cm snapper in it last year, it only just fit


----------



## marktvc (Mar 26, 2012)

How do you many the drfit in the river. I went down one arvo and found I was so busy drifting I was struggling to cast close the the structures. Is just a skill to develop?..


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Great video Bejay. I'm guessing you've been doing this for longer than your post count suggests. I hope you don't mind me imbedding the video. It just makes the thread more eyecatching.

I love the way the third one was dragging the ocean liner into a few houses worth of luxury pleasure craft. That would have got the adrenaline going more than the capture. It was hard to catch the lures you were using. Were they divers, surface or subsurface? Looked like you have the technique dialled anyway, and the net makes all those bream look huge!


----------

